# [2010] Deeded or RTU?



## LDT (Mar 3, 2010)

Been looking at resales for the Surf and Ocean Club and have noticed that some are deeded and some RTU.  I thought they were all deeded?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 3, 2010)

LDT said:


> Been looking at resales for the Surf and Ocean Club and have noticed that some are deeded and some RTU.  I thought they were all deeded?



Actually they're all RTU.


----------



## James1975NY (Mar 3, 2010)

LDT said:


> Been looking at resales for the Surf and Ocean Club and have noticed that some are deeded and some RTU.  I thought they were all deeded?



Ocean Club has a land lease with Aruba through 2056
Surf Club has a land lease with Aruba through 2061

I understand that by the end of the initial term, the property can renew for another 60-years. According to Marriott anyway.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 3, 2010)

Neither is correct, at least in the way RTU is commonly used. Aruba does not sell any of its property to the hotels; it only grants long term leases so as to theoretically at least have control that the premises are maintained. As posted, they were 60 year land leases. Thus, the property cannot be deeded.

However, in the traditional RTU, like Disney, ownership continues to the expiration of the RTU and then ownership reverts back to the developer and the buyer retains zero value. With the Aruba properties, either the land lease is renewed, and ownership of each timeshare unit is retained by the certificate holders, or the government has to pay the developer fair market value and the proceeds of the sale is divided among the owners. So, in that sense, it is more akin to a deeded property, which is why many owners list it that way.


----------



## LDT (Mar 3, 2010)

m61376 said:


> Neither is correct, at least in the way RTU is commonly used. Aruba does not sell any of its property to the hotels; it only grants long term leases so as to theoretically at least have control that the premises are maintained. As posted, they were 60 year land leases. Thus, the property cannot be deeded.
> 
> However, in the traditional RTU, like Disney, ownership continues to the expiration of the RTU and then ownership reverts back to the developer and the buyer retains zero value. With the Aruba properties, either the land lease is renewed, and ownership of each timeshare unit is retained by the certificate holders, or the government has to pay the developer fair market value and the proceeds of the sale is divided among the owners. So, in that sense, it is more akin to a deeded property, which is why many owners list it that way.



This how I thought it was but was wondering why some are listed as deeded and some RTU.  

They are all the same, correct?


----------



## m61376 (Mar 3, 2010)

LDT said:


> This how I thought it was but was wondering why some are listed as deeded and some RTU.
> 
> They are all the same, correct?



Yes- it is just a matter of sellers not really knowing what they own.


----------



## mnabnpos (Mar 4, 2010)

There is a major difference in RTU and deeded timeshares with succession rights when you pass away.  With deeded properties you can include your timeshare in your will or trust and leave it to a family member.  With RTU if there is not someone else's name who is still alive on your Certificate of Ownership then the timeshare is lost.  I know this from experience.  When my mother passed away a few years ago she had my name on the Cert of Ownership along with her name.  A Marriott rep from Owner Mods told me I was very fortunate she had my name on there.  Now on this same Cert of Ownership not only are my wife and I on there but my niece is also just in case something happens to the both of us at the same time.  I hope this helps. (By the way - we own at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club)


----------



## Renay (Mar 4, 2010)

I did not realize our timeshares would not pass onto our children owning in Aruba. Thank you for bringing that information to my attention.  How do you add names to your ownership certificate?  Can our Marriott Rep. help us do that??


----------



## mnabnpos (Mar 4, 2010)

Owner Modifications can help you with updating your Cert of Ownership.  It was $25.00 to do this but this was a few years ago.  I remember they originally charged me $100.00 and then sent a check back to me for $75.00 because we were updating the Cert of Ownership for the TS (taking my mother off and adding my wife and niece) and NOT selling the TS (which is a $100 transfer fee).  Owner Mods made a mistake.  Since we don't have children and wanted to keep the TS in our family after our passing we decided to add our niece also.  I don't think this policy has changed in the past 4 years but please call Marriott Owner Mods to confirm this.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jul 16, 2014)

*Question:  Right to Use vs. Deed*

Seems self explanatory, but I see for Aruba for example, some resales show deed and some show RTU through e.g. 2060. 

Was Marriott selling TS both ways?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, it depends on the resort. I believe that the RTU resorts are all the international properties. Custom House it the only domestic USA property that is RTU all the others are deeded.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 16, 2014)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Seems self explanatory, but I see for Aruba for example, some resales show deed and some show RTU through e.g. 2060.
> 
> Was Marriott selling TS both ways?



Are you saying you are seeing some Aruba weeks listed as deeded and some as RTU?  I don't think that is right.  I was under the understanding that all Aruba weeks were RTU.  I'm guessing its an unchanged boilerplate ad if you are seeing Aruba listed as deeded.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jul 16, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> Are you saying you are seeing some Aruba weeks listed as deeded and some as RTU?  I don't think that is right.  I was under the understanding that all Aruba weeks were RTU.  I'm guessing its an unchanged boilerplate ad if you are seeing Aruba listed as deeded.



Yes, a number of the Aruba resales on Redweek site show RTU (some with a 2060 expiration date). I was surprised to learn of this.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 16, 2014)

Aruba Surf Club is RTU through 2061; Aurba Ocean Club through 2056.  I believe Custom House is 2057; not sure about the end dates for other non-US resorts that are RTU.

_(I'm merging this with a 2010 thread in order to keep the info in one place for future searches.)_


----------

